# Starting from builder grade sod



## Shuffinator (May 2, 2017)

Hey guys, the wife and I just moved into our new house in Oklahoma and the builder put down sod. House faces north, backyard is fenced but gets lots of sun. We have 2 rambunctious large dogs that are always playing. We are thinking about reseeding/sodding with something that'll stick up to the abuse from the dogs while looking good. 
What would that be? 
Irrigation system is already in :thumbup: 
Thanks all!


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Congratulations on the new house!!

Do you know what kind of sod they put down? Looks like bermuda to me which I think will do just fine for your situation so there should be no need to replace it. Feed/Water/Mow regularly and you will be just fine.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Agree. I would just roll with it.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Agree, probably bermuda. 419 likely, and if you have full sun, you won't find anything better to repair from the dogs, and if you feed it and cultural practices are sound, will have plenty to take care of.

I'd leave it alone, and roll with it as well.


----------



## Zimmerman (May 20, 2019)

Just get your fertilizer and pgr dialed in and you'll be good to go.


----------



## Bombers (Jul 14, 2020)

Where in OKC and what builder? Looks like Ideal. If so it's most likely U3 and stick with it. Dogs will be dogs.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

This is my builder's grade Tif-419 Bermuda Sod. The absolute cheapest you can get around here. My backyard gets used as the neighborhood dog park. It will hold up just fine.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VBM_zQ8Bhug


----------



## Shuffinator (May 2, 2017)

Bombers said:


> Where in OKC and what builder? Looks like Ideal. If so it's most likely U3 and stick with it. Dogs will be dogs.


It's Taber.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

If you have dogs, I would stick with whatever Bermuda variety you currently have. Heck, even without dogs I would stick with the Bermuda. With all that sun and no trees, your backyard is going to pop as soon as the weather warms up and the days get longer. IMHO, nothing recovers from wear and tear better than Bermuda. My kids will have my backyard looking like a herd of totonka came through but it always recovers within a week or two.


----------



## Bombers (Jul 14, 2020)

Shuffinator said:


> Bombers said:
> 
> 
> > Where in OKC and what builder? Looks like Ideal. If so it's most likely U3 and stick with it. Dogs will be dogs.
> ...


You still have your JD220? If you still reel and throw down PGR, it will look like any other fine-blade breed.


----------



## Shuffinator (May 2, 2017)

Bombers said:


> Shuffinator said:
> 
> 
> > Bombers said:
> ...


Got rid of it a while back, between nursing school and full time work, just didn't have the time to dedicate. 
Starting a family now but will have more time. I may look into another reel sometime! Need to get the new yard leveled out, that's for sure.


----------



## Shuffinator (May 2, 2017)

Next question: 
To start this on the right step, follow the triangle and go from there? Will probably hit it with some N to assist with green up or just let it ride?


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

I would follow the normal process, perhaps little lighter and less stressful if it's fresh sod that hadn't rooted great just yet.

Don't fertilize until it's warmer, that's for sure.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

+1

I wouldn't worry about fertilizer until it's mostly greened up - especially if fertilizer prices are as bad as they're saying they'll be this year.

Warm days and nights will do more to assist with green up.


----------



## Monocot Master (Feb 28, 2021)

In my area, a dead giveaway for builder grade turf is the damn plastic webbing in it. It should be illegal IMO. I see it a lot in the centipede sod, including the two lawns I have had.

I agree with the others. That will be a nice lawn soon.


----------



## Bombers (Jul 14, 2020)

Ware said:


> +1
> 
> I wouldn't worry about fertilizer until it's mostly greened up - especially if fertilizer prices are as bad as they're saying they'll be this year.
> 
> Warm days and nights will do more to assist with green up.


Just looked at the Lesco 30-0-10 at Lowe's now at $58. Got a bag last year for around $45. Prices are already reflected at big boxes. Yikes...


----------



## Bombers (Jul 14, 2020)

Shuffinator said:


> Next question:
> To start this on the right step, follow the triangle and go from there? Will probably hit it with some N to assist with green up or just let it ride?


Weather permitting and not super cool like last year, I'd scalp mid-march and ride it out until at least 75% green up for some all purpose 10-10-10 or similar if you're itching for it.


----------



## ChaseinTX (Oct 22, 2019)

Bombers said:


> Shuffinator said:
> 
> 
> > Next question:
> ...


I would not scalp that lawn this year, especially early in the season. The roots need to be established, which will take some time after it begins warming up. I wouldn't think about fertilizing it until May or so. Give it some time to get established before doing much to it.


----------



## Shuffinator (May 2, 2017)

How about Preemergent on this? Can I go ahead with it or no since it's brand new?


----------



## klsmith259 (Oct 6, 2020)

Once the sod is fully rooted you should be okay to apply pre-m.


----------



## Sonoran Desert Lawn (Aug 22, 2020)

Shuffinator said:


> How about Preemergent on this? Can I go ahead with it or no since it's brand new?


I believe the rule of thumb was a year after laying it


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Shuffinator said:


> How about Preemergent on this? Can I go ahead with it or no since it's brand new?


It depends on the product. The label should have guidance. For example, the Prodiamine 65 WDG label says:



> DO NOT apply to newly set sod until the sod has rooted and exposed edges have filled in.


----------



## Shuffinator (May 2, 2017)

Got a killer deal on a 80# lesco. Had to add it to the arsenal


----------



## Shuffinator (May 2, 2017)

Alright, trying to figure out what I'm battling here! Any ideas? Pain in the butt to pull up whole.


----------

